# What is your favorite classic?



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I just finished Pride and Prejudice again. I never get tired of it or any of Jane Austen's books. What is your favorite or who is your favorite classic author.

Melissa


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Hands down Pride & Prejudice, Melissa. And Jane Austen. But a close second is definitely Dracula, by Bram Stoker. It's an amazing book.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Arthur Conan Doyle is probably my favorite in the older "classics" category. Depends on what you would call classics. There's also a Mystery classics period and a Science Fiction classics period.

I generally have favorite authors and not favorite books per se.

Mike


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I havent read that many classics yet but my favorite one so far was Don Quixote.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Does Hemingway count?


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know if I can say it is my favorite, but I really enjoyed "The Awakening" by Kate Chopin.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have loved every work of Jane Austen's. _Tess of the d'Urbervilles_, by Thomas Hardy, is another great one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

My favorite book is the USA Trilogy by John Dos Passos which is comprised The 42nd Parallel, 1919, and The Big Money. I read them in one volume when I was in college and loved them. I really enjoy Dos Passos' (ok so were does the apostrophe go?) work. None of his work is available on the Kindle and I have not been able to find it on any of the free websites. I think it is because is a relativly unknown author, which is a shame.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

One of my favorites was The Scarlet Letter by Nathaniel Hawthorne. Loved that book.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Another vote for Pride and Prejudice, which I only re-read recently b/c of my Kindle.  I was never tempted to re-read the DTB, though I still have the paperback I read back in high school, when I didn't appreciate it nearly as much as this time around.

N


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane Eyre (my first Kindle read) is my absolute favorite. Loved the mystery and romance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Lizzarddance said:


> Jane Eyre (my first Kindle read) is my absolute favorite. Loved the mystery and romance.


*to audience* Should I?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Not until she's read at least 100 of your posts 

...or she could read reply #122 in the "Who is John Galt" thread.


----------



## jseidel5263 (Oct 29, 2008)

"Jane Eyre"!!  (First sentence, last chapter: "Dear Readers, I married him.")  
No, no, "The Call of the Wild."  
No, Frank Baum's (of "The Wizard of Oz" fame) Santa Claus books.  (There are two that I know of.)  
Wait, I mean "Dracula"; it is SO much more than the Bela Lugosi movies; fabulous read.  
"King Solomon's Mines" is so quaint these days, in light of Indiana Jones, Laura Croft, etc.  
Oh, and I loved reading "Phantom of the Opera"; the scene on the roof of the opera house..., sigh, shiver!  
So much to read, so little time.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll go along with the Sherlock Holmes stories as a whole.

I believe when the last consonant is an s as in Passos the rule is to use the apostrophe stand alone and do not add another s, i.e. Passos' however there may be exceptions I'm not aware of.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks LDB, I corrected my post.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Scarlet Letter because that Hester was a good egg (I kid I kid).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Many people probably would not consider them classics, but my favorites would be The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings. I have read them at least once a year since the late sixties. At least now my copies are hard bound so hold up for more than a couple readings. Sure wish they were available for the Kindle. (noted in a couple of other threads)


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Is it acceptable to say "anything by Poe"? Probably not. If I had to choose, it would be a tie between The Cask of Amontillado and The Masque of the Red Death. 

I've always been a morbid one...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> Is it acceptable to say "anything by Poe"?


I don't see why not. The title of the topic is simply "What is your favorite classic?" It didn't specify classic _what_. So, you could say your favorite classic author is Poe, and that would cover all of his works. (Trying to help, here. LOL)


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Then he's my favorite classic author. I like Shakespeare and Sir Arthur Conan Doyle as well and I'm sure others though I can't think of anything off of the top of my head. But Poe will always be my favorite.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

sailorman said:


> Yes. Anything by Poe is acceptable.
> 
> Personally I've never read anything by Poe other than the poem, _The Raven_ and the short story, _The Tale Tale Heart._ And those were for English Lit years ago. Except I do still read _The Raven_ quite a bit. It sort of fascinates me.
> 
> ...


Poe's writings take a morbid tone, but are very compelling. I like him but can not take too much at one time.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Well my favorite modern authors are all horror authors, so you can see where I get it from. Poe has a knack for putting a chill down my spine, and that's not easy to do!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LDB said:


> I'll go along with the Sherlock Holmes stories as a whole.
> 
> I believe when the last consonant is an s as in Passos the rule is to use the apostrophe stand alone and do not add another s, i.e. Passos' however there may be exceptions I'm not aware of.


This is 90% wrong. (So much for Holiday Inn Express.) If a singular noun ends in "s," then you add an apostrophe and another "s" to show possession. ("dos Passos's books") If the noun is _pluralized_ to end in "s," then you merely add the apostrophe.

When it is a *name* that ends in "s," the extra "s" is not _absolutely required_. It is, however, the much preferred method.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, given the 3 dozen plus years since that was one of my subjects in school combined with minimal need for that particular grammar rule I'm not surprised I didn't remember it.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> The title of the topic is simply "What is your favorite classic?" It didn't specify classic _what_.


So I can also say 1928 Auburn Boattail Speedster?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

LDB said:


> So I can also say 1928 Auburn Boattail Speedster?


Technically...sure. LOL


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I haven't read all the classics that I should have--for instance, I've never read The Scarlett Letter. It seems like when all the other English classes were reading that, my class was reading Tolstoy. But of those I've read, Victor Hugo's The Hunchback of Notre Dame really stands out.

And this might not be old enough to be considered a classic: Watership Down. I want this book to be Kindlized so badly, I'm about to burst.


----------

